# OEM Flyers 14" Wheels?



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

Saw these on a couple people's rides.








*Of the VW OEM 14" wheels, they are hot!*
Anyone know where I can find them used?
If I need a shop to swap my tires off of my Orlandos onto these Flyers and balance and install, how mcuh will that probably run?
Wheel Collision on the Net wants $120 each.
For that $$$, I can buy some 16 or 17 inches wheels from the Tire Rack - I know!








Is it worth it to run these until my 14" tires wear down?
LMK


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: OEM Flyers 14" Wheels? (jtdunc)*

If you really want them, try to find ones from a Golf or Jetta K2 or Wolfsburg edition because they came semi-polished from the factory
here's my 98 Golf K2


























_Modified by Ted at 11:06 PM 1-25-2005_


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: OEM Flyers 14" Wheels? (Ted)*

Saw your post about your new suspension.
Congrats.
I also just put a Weitec 60/40 cup kit on my Jetta and it handles like a slotcar.
Just remember to watch the speedbumps with passengers in the car - you can rub!


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: OEM Flyers 14" Wheels? (Ted)*

So do the semi-polished Flyers look better?
I'm going for a euro look with black textured side moldings to put on:








This is picture with some 40mm springs on front - now I have 60mm springs on front.


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: OEM Flyers 14" Wheels? (jtdunc)*

these flyer wheels may look good to you but they are still just 14 inch and hardly worth the effort seeing how you already have 14 inch alloys. I personally wouldn't even bother. You should upgrade to a wider wheel/tire combo to compliment your new suspension upgrade. Go with at least a 15x7 wheel. I am looking to get a set of 16 inch soon but will keep the 14s around for those long commutes.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: OEM Flyers 14" Wheels? (Ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted* »_ Go with at least a 15x7 wheel. I am looking to get a set of 16 inch soon but will keep the 14s around for those long commutes. 

It's a good point Ted. But what do you mean keep the 14s for long commutes?


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: OEM Flyers 14" Wheels? (jtdunc)*

never mind ... I don't know what I was thinking


----------

